# Pink Mink Snuggle Sack



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Every bit as beautiful in person as it is in pictures. Kristi, thanks for the link. We love it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very cute, they look so snuggly, it looks very soft & comfy. Love it!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

That is soooooooo cute. That is what I need for Bella!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh yay! You got it! It looks sooo gorgeous!! The wee's looks so cute in it!! Looks like they love it too.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

It's sooooo pretty! I love those pictures of all three inside.  They're so teensey!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> Very cute, they look so snuggly, it looks very soft & comfy. Love it!


Thanks Heather! It's very soft and comfy. 



Ness♥Bella;777492 said:


> That is soooooooo cute. That is what I need for Bella!


Bella would love it! Thanks! 



foggy said:


> Oh yay! You got it! It looks sooo gorgeous!! The wee's looks so cute in it!! Looks like they love it too.


Yep, I was so excited! Been kinda busy, but had to try it out real quick. It is gorgeous! Nice and plush! The Wee's adore it already. Thanks Paula! 



LovesMyPups said:


> It's sooooo pretty! I love those pictures of all three inside.  They're so teensey!


It really is beautiful! The material is so plush, soft and cozy! I want to get in there with them.  But they said, no way! :lol: Stingy little Wee's!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

SLUMBER PARTYYYYY!!!!!
ccasion2::cloud9:ccasion7::foxes_207::cheer: :hello1:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww wonder if they make them in people size. Looks so soft and cosy x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awe, they look like they will love it! Glad it got to you and you like it


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg why are they so freaking cute? Look at them snuggled up all together!  How much are those things anyway??


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

that is so cute and looks super comfy. I wish we had more stuff like this in australia, our pet shops are bland and boring


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

The bed is huge....it looks so soft....look like they all love it.....


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

There you go again T, more beautiful bedding/linens! So beautiful! I think you should line up all your beautiful doggie linens in one picture so we can all see your GORGEOUS things! :coolwink:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Love that one too!! I forgot we have that same one as well, and 2 in the cream. I'm addicted to them. Just as bad as their beds, but you know how that is lol!!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww they love the pink snuggle! haha too cute! it reminds me of cotton candy....mmm~


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> SLUMBER PARTYYYYY!!!!!
> ccasion2::cloud9:ccasion7::foxes_207::cheer: :hello1:


Yep, they love their Slumber parties! :lol:



rache said:


> Awwww wonder if they make them in people size. Looks so soft and cosy x


I wish, Rache! I want one! :lol:



flippedstars said:


> Awe, they look like they will love it! Glad it got to you and you like it


They really do! I washed it yesterday because I didn't like the smell of the unwashed material, and it came out just like new! Love it!



YoQuiero said:


> Omg why are they so freaking cute? Look at them snuggled up all together!  How much are those things anyway??


Thanks Heather!  $55. Kinda pricey, but well worth the money if you have burrowers. 



angelbaby said:


> that is so cute and looks super comfy. I wish we had more stuff like this in australia, our pet shops are bland and boring


Ours here are too, really. I have to go online to find the "good" stuff. 



N*T*M*4U said:


> The bed is huge....it looks so soft....look like they all love it.....


They adore it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> There you go again T, more beautiful bedding/linens! So beautiful! I think you should line up all your beautiful doggie linens in one picture so we can all see your GORGEOUS things! :coolwink:


Hehehehehe! I'm so bad when it comes to bedding and linens for these rascals. :lol: They just love their luxuries, and Mama has to oblige. :lol:

Pam, I'm not sure I have a big enough spot to lay out all of their bedding and stuff. :lol: I might even be a bit embarrassed to show how much stuff they have. :lol: They are spoiled!!!!!!



Ivy's mom said:


> Love that one too!! I forgot we have that same one as well, and 2 in the cream. I'm addicted to them. Just as bad as their beds, but you know how that is lol!!
> 
> Lori


Isn't it beautiful! Lori, you are so awesome at sewing, you could make these things in probably an hour. Looks like a simple pattern. The pups really do love them! I am going to buy more from her. You can use them almost anywhere. Either as a bed alone, or inside of a bed. Perfect!!!



pigeonsheep said:


> awwww they love the pink snuggle! haha too cute! it reminds me of cotton candy....mmm~


It does look like Cotton Candy, doesn't it!! The are awesome, so very plush!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe I washed ours right away too as I am the same way...faux fur has a very distinct smell before its been washed and I am not a fan!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Hehe I washed ours right away too as I am the same way...faux fur has a very distinct smell before its been washed and I am not a fan!


I agree! It smell was ick! Not dirty, just that new material smell. The pups didn't like the smell either. It was a breeze to wash. Washed it on warm, shook it, and air dried. I shook it a few times during drying, and you can't even tell it was washed. The lady does an awesome job at making them! I really want more. I use these type of things all over the house for them to lay in, so you can't really have too many. I think I may buy a few for Christmas. I might get one more TG's, and one more of these, in a different color. The TG's and these are so similar, but I do think the Pink Mink is a bit more plush. I really like that they are handmade. Thanks again for the link.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree about it being well made. She's a big of a trip LOL, but nice enough. I think the pink mink and ostrich one looks great, but miss Oakley has 3 more coming (the Lavender one from the mink lady, the blue hearts and a pink leopard from Heather), so I am trying to tell myself that's enough for now. She is obsessed with them, there really hasn't been any other bed I've seen her like this much, her second favorite are the hooded cat beds we have that are fluffy, and hers is on its last leg after a year of heavy use by 4 dogs. So we'll see haha, I can't wait to see what the Tiger Dreamz are like. Ahhh I hope ours come on Monday.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha count me in as obsessed with them too! lol. I got the pink hearts one yesterday from Heather and it's so awesome!! yay! Roo especially loves it.  They are HUGE too! Pip and Roo both fit in there easily with lots of room to spare. Will post pics soon. I had to wash it straight away too, I'm super smell sensitive and they just smell weird. I was a little leery to wash it, but it came out great! 

I hope you get yours tomorrow, Kristi!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its the crappy thing about living in the sticks where I live -- you watch the tracking and you can SEE...its just been sitting at your post office for a day or 2 while they "process" it. It makes me sooo cranky. Without fail, mail takes at LEAST one extra day to get to us.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

That looks awesome! I want one!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Its the crappy thing about living in the sticks where I live -- you watch the tracking and you can SEE...its just been sitting at your post office for a day or 2 while they "process" it. It makes me sooo cranky. Without fail, mail takes at LEAST one extra day to get to us.


That stinks.  Fingers crossed you have them tomorrow! (I always watch the tracking on mine too. Ah, the joys of the internet. haha)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I agree about it being well made. She's a big of a trip LOL, but nice enough. I think the pink mink and ostrich one looks great, but miss Oakley has 3 more coming (the Lavender one from the mink lady, the blue hearts and a pink leopard from Heather), so I am trying to tell myself that's enough for now. She is obsessed with them, there really hasn't been any other bed I've seen her like this much, her second favorite are the hooded cat beds we have that are fluffy, and hers is on its last leg after a year of heavy use by 4 dogs. So we'll see haha, I can't wait to see what the Tiger Dreamz are like. Ahhh I hope ours come on Monday.


Yeah she is! :lol: But very nice. I like that one too! The PM & O. Not sure about those feathers though. Wondering if they'd come out in washer. We have 3 now. 2 TG's, and one PM. But I'm going to get more. Maybe one more TG's, and one more of this ladies. I hear ya! The pups are crazy for them! I think you'll be quite pleased with the TG's. They are very very similar to the PM. The shaggy material in the TG's is a bit more "plush" than the Pink & White hearts material, but all are very nice. Still worth the money. Size wise they are all very comparable. TG's is about 22X19. PM is 20X20. The PM opens at the wider part, with about 1 to 2" less depth. Rolling the tops back make them pretty spot on with each other.

Hope yours come soon! 



foggy said:


> Haha count me in as obsessed with them too! lol. I got the pink hearts one yesterday from Heather and it's so awesome!! yay! Roo especially loves it.  They are HUGE too! Pip and Roo both fit in there easily with lots of room to spare. Will post pics soon. I had to wash it straight away too, I'm super smell sensitive and they just smell weird. I was a little leery to wash it, but it came out great!
> 
> I hope you get yours tomorrow, Kristi!!


I know, right! We are all going to go broke at this rate! :lol: I knew Pip & Roo would both fit! They are nice big ole' bags. You'll find the PM to be very similar. As I mentioned above it opens at the wider part, with just a hair less depth. But rolling the tops back make them pretty spot on as far as size. So Pip & Roo will both fit in the PM as well. They are all def. worth the price!

Yeah, I'm not fond of that new smell either! Ick!

Post pics!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

RosieC said:


> That looks awesome! I want one!


They are gorgeous!! You will love them!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Its the crappy thing about living in the sticks where I live -- you watch the tracking and you can SEE...its just been sitting at your post office for a day or 2 while they "process" it. It makes me sooo cranky. Without fail, mail takes at LEAST one extra day to get to us.


Awww..man! That sucks! Hope you get it tomorrow. You'll love them!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> That stinks.  Fingers crossed you have them tomorrow! (I always watch the tracking on mine too. Ah, the joys of the internet. haha)


Yeah little missy...where are our pictures!? :foxes15:


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

This is really good I love it where did you buy it?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks!

PINK MINK SNUGGLE CUDDLE SACK CONVERTIBLE DOG BED SM - eBay (item 270656937400 end time Nov-06-10 13:23:22 PDT)


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you Teresa!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok, I love this one. I don't think this is quite the same as the other one? Lordy, that's why I have to stay away from here. Look at the angels snuggling up. Gosh that little Jade is something. Love them all and they look wonderful!!!

I'd like to see the pic of all your stuff too. That would be awesome!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Ok, I love this one. I don't think this is quite the same as the other one? Lordy, that's why I have to stay away from here. Look at the angels snuggling up. Gosh that little Jade is something. Love them all and they look wonderful!!!
> 
> I'd like to see the pic of all your stuff too. That would be awesome!!!


Robin, it's a lil different than the TD's SS's. But very similar. Really, other than the material being more plush on this one, and that it has abut a 1" wider opening, that's about it. They are very comparable.

I know girl. I do it too. I see things, then I have to have them, or 2 or 3 or 4....... :lol: I need to stop though, it's too near Christmas. 

If you are interested, check out the link I posted. I think you will like them if your crew likes SS's. 

Oh gosh girl. It would take me half a day to get it all out, and half a day to put it all up. :lol: We have way more stuff than we even need. :lol:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> Robin, it's a lil different than the TD's SS's. But very similar. Really, other than the material being more plush on this one, and that it has abut a 1" wider opening, that's about it. They are very comparable.
> 
> I know girl. I do it too. I see things, then I have to have them, or 2 or 3 or 4....... :lol: I need to stop though, it's too near Christmas.
> 
> ...


But just think how much fun we would all have oooowing and aaaawing over it. This one looks so fab. My other ones have gotten so worn out T. I use the big one now and the pillow top from Tracy that Lori made and the Zebra one from Tashy from last year. That's really all I have that I use right now. I'm sure doing some Christmas shopping, I'll see some things out and about and stock up on a few maybe. Oh we still have the one that Robbie from on here a while back made, it has held up beautifully. I could certainly use a couple more but we pretty much stay in the kitchen or are all on the bed in the bedroom. That does keep it simple. Yours are gorgeous as ever. Tricia passed on the info today from your convo about Lily and thank you so much. I feel better now. ))


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful, precious pups really enjoying their very plush and cozy new bed, does it get any better than this???


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> But just think how much fun we would all have oooowing and aaaawing over it. This one looks so fab. My other ones have gotten so worn out T. I use the big one now and the pillow top from Tracy that Lori made and the Zebra one from Tashy from last year. That's really all I have that I use right now. I'm sure doing some Christmas shopping, I'll see some things out and about and stock up on a few maybe. Oh we still have the one that Robbie from on here a while back made, it has held up beautifully. I could certainly use a couple more but we pretty much stay in the kitchen or are all on the bed in the bedroom. That does keep it simple. Yours are gorgeous as ever. Tricia passed on the info today from your convo about Lily and thank you so much. I feel better now. ))


Maybe one day when I have time. :lol: It really would be quite a chore. :lol:

It really is! I love it! I'm going to order a few more around Christmas. No more spending for me right now. 

Oh yeah, the ones that Lori made are fabulous! Darlene's are very nice too! You should check those out. 

I remember you guys saying that Robbie made SS's. I don't think I ever saw those, or don't remember. She was ill and left the forum, right? Or something happened.

Lily looks great, Robin. Not at all too thin. She looks like she has filled out quite nicely. It's hard not to compare her to the others. But she really looks great!

These Chi babies keep us on our toes with worry, don't they! Did we worry as much about our human kids? :lol:



Rico's Mom said:


> Beautiful, precious pups really enjoying their very plush and cozy new bed, does it get any better than this???


Thank you so much!  It really is a beautiful SS! We couldn't be happier.


----------

